# OTA update while on Liberty 2.0



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm currently running liberty 2.0, 5.5.886. And it prompted me to receive 5.5.893 update? Will this harm my phone? Will it break my root? What should I do?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Will it return me to stock since I'm on a rom? Or will it possibly brick or bootloop my phone. Bout to flash to eclipse where this doesn't happen

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

tbolt81 said:


> Will it return me to stock since I'm on a rom? Or will it possibly brick or bootloop my phone. Bout to flash to eclipse where this doesn't happen
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


It will try to install the update and simply abort when it tries. Do you have the update on the root of your sdcard-ext by sny chance?


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Its not on the root of it, but I have it in a folder

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

This really isn't the place for this thread, but the system scans your sdcard on boot and if scans the update, it will prompt you its available. But if its in a folder, its shouldn't read it. And if your on a custom rom, you shouldn't be prompted you have an update either.


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

He is right being on a custom rom you shouldn't get an ota notification since I'm pretty sure Kejar31 removed the OTA bits,

Also don't try installing an ota over a custom rom it just messes things up if it installs in the first place.


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I just experienced the same thing. I decided to let it try and update, and it gave some sort of failure, the update tried several more times after that, finally I used Titanium Backup to freeze a program called updater, after that the prompts stopped. I was running the 901 compatible version of Liberty at the time. I have since switched over to the 901 based Eclipse until a 901 based Liberty is released.


----------

